# CBCS certified- seeking job for entry level position or Xternship in Houston, TX



## mosampatel_2000 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am CBCS certified and I've completed Advanced Coding from HCC, seeking entry level job or volunteer work as a medical biller and coder in Katy, Houston or surrounding area.I can be reached at : mosampatel_2000@yahoo.com. Or, at 832-452-2576.


----------

